# ECU mod worth the $???



## altimaxp (Jul 19, 2004)

I was reading through the posts and came across someone mentioning that modifying the ECU is not worth it. I have a 03' Altima 3.5L with Injen CAI and magnaflow exhaust. My next mod was going to be the ECU mod from Jet Technologies, but I wanted some feedback from owners that have had this done already. The ECU mod runs at $400. Is it worth it?


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

altimaxp said:


> I was reading through the posts and came across someone mentioning that modifying the ECU is not worth it. I have a 03' Altima 3.5L with Injen CAI and magnaflow exhaust. My next mod was going to be the ECU mod from Jet Technologies, but I wanted some feedback from owners that have had this done already. The ECU mod runs at $400. Is it worth it?



Skip the Jet upgrade and look into the Technosquare one. Have heard good things.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

eleuthardt said:


> Skip the Jet upgrade and look into the Technosquare one. Have heard good things.


eleuthardt is correct. i had the Jet upgrade and got no noticeable hp increase.

i did have better throttle response and gas mileage but no increase in power


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I say skip any computer mods and get the header with the race pipe.


----------

